# If you can't have the real thing, why not have...



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

... An absolutely hilarious replica that wouldn't even fool someone's 90 year old Nan?

I'll leave you with the initial paragraph...


> I am selling my Ferrari F430 replica that is based on a Peugeot 406 Coupe. The car is an absolutely stunning example of the real car. Unlike other versions of the car, this has been based on an actual Ferrari F430 and is 100% accurate outside. Other kit cars based on other donors tend to be scaled down versions, but this is as accurate as they come.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ferrari-F...mobiles_UK&hash=item2ec0aed8e1#ht_1358wt_1397


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

I think he means 1% accurate!!!!! And that's being kind 

It's not too far away, I might go for a viewing..


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm bidding (eyes are closed)


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

should have gone to specsavers :lol:


----------



## benkei (Apr 3, 2007)

Is this a joke? It looks like an airfix model asseblmed by a 3 year old...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

that's just a joke... 

what part of that looks like the real thing...

what a d**k 

:wall:


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Think I'll buy it, leave it unlocked in Glasgow and have a hidden camera filming the thieves faces when they realise it's not a Ferrari they've stolen


----------



## Fiestamk5 (Feb 15, 2007)

Jesus that is awful! I do however like the genuine Ferrari door cards :lol:

Unlike the seller I do not care for the creases in the awful vinyl wrap though!


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

> Lowering springs have also been added to give the car the correct ride height


near wet myself at that! can fit a small child in the arch gaps

carbon wrap fitted by local primary school class also


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gm8 said:


> near wet myself at that! can fit a small child in the arch gaps
> 
> carbon wrap fitted by local primary school class also


be serious, you could fit him in those arch gaps....










:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## gm8 (Apr 25, 2011)

LOL , but for £7.5k id like the windows to open i think also


----------



## Mattey h (Apr 19, 2011)

I rather like the way the battery is located in the passenger footwell, nice and safe.


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

That is the worst attempt at this things I've ever seen. Some of the old MR2 replicas were shonky but that's just beyond crap.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is this the first sports utility vehicle from Ferrari LOL


----------



## jebus (Jun 2, 2009)

i have seem some dodgy replica on ebay but that is just an insult to the f430, at least the old mr2 replica's kinda looked to most people, but that wouldn't fool anybody, ever, not even after 30 pints lol:doublesho


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow... just wow!

I want it!!! haha


----------



## devoted (Jul 11, 2012)

£7.5k????????? 

I just can't get my head round it :-/ it is truly awful..... How many members are on here? Thinking maybe we should all chip in a quid to buy it and then torch it on his driveway!!!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That is absolutely awful putting it as kindly as possible.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I quite like this advert too which was on the bottom of the page.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/robin-hoo...51203&pid=100009&prg=1013&rk=3&#ht_500wt_1414

Quite an ironic statement at the bottom.



> iam having problems ,with people who carnt read the queens english,bidding with no feedback ,,,i apologize,to all genuine ebayers.....car is for sale ,or px landrover,or sumet differant,,i can be contacted 07902650877............................................


----------



## Fish (Nov 16, 2011)

*The car is an absolutely stunning example of the real car.*

Stevie Wonders brother wrote this!

Fish


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow! Certainly had me fooled,especially the details like the wiper blades,Halfords wheels and the ride height.


----------



## BIGNICK (Apr 3, 2011)

This isn't quite as bad, but along the same vain..

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4081177.htm


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

He raped a 406 coupe for THAT, what an absolute goit.


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

I would actually rather own a 406 coupe than that shoddy attempt at a replica.

I've never understood the concept of a ferrari replica. Lotus 7 and Shelby Cobra reps yes, but Ferrari's? REALLY?

There is an F355 based on an MR2 near me. You can easily tell it is a rep and IMO it looks ****. I've seen F430 reps based on the newer MR2's and they look like they've had a foot cut out of the middle of the car.

The 406 coupe F360's do look very alike the real deal. But why would you want a car that looks like a Ferrari and goes like a Pug? I wouldn't even think about bothering.


----------



## carleko (Aug 6, 2012)

gm8 said:


> near wet myself at that! can fit a small child in the arch gaps
> 
> carbon wrap fitted by local primary school
> 
> class also


You can all laugh but he'll never catch a speed hump even at 30mph


----------



## sammatty (Jul 28, 2010)

"The battery is located in the footwell of the passenger side, but there has been a battery tray installed in the rear on the boot should you wish to relocate it."

This sort of comment comes up alot on these kind of sales. If you can't be bothered to do this simple rewiring job, what else has been missed on the "absolutely stunning example of the real car"

This is worthy of Barry Boys I think!


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

gm8 said:


> carbon wrap fitted by local primary school class


:lol:

:doublesho There are some very mis-guided people in this world


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

> ....Unlike other versions of the car, this has been based on an actual Ferrari F430 and is 100% accurate outside.....


If it was based on an actual Ferrari F430 it would be a Ferrari F430, sadly it's based on a Pug 406 so isn't!!!

100% accurate outside, in the sense that it has 2 doors, yes.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Peugeot 406 Coupe - theres the problem. Its based on a souless eurobox.


----------



## cdubu (Aug 9, 2006)

W. T. F. Why?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I've asked if he'll take my S8 in part exchange...

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## kh904 (Dec 18, 2006)

TubbyTwo said:


> Peugeot 406 Coupe - theres the problem. Its based on a souless eurobox.


I actually own a Peugeot 406 Coupe, and i have to say in my biased opinion, it's anything but souless! 
IMO probably one of the most beautiful cars per £.

The sad thing is that they ruined a 406 coupe to do that!

I must say there are some good Ferrari replica's (Extreme do good builds), but are let down by the interior. 
I have seen a great F430 replica where the interior looks like the original, but unfortunately once you put your foot down, it will show it's a replica!


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh my good - my eyes. my eyes.


Paula


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I would rather the 406 underneath to be honest.

I would be incredibly embarrassed to own this monstrosity.


----------



## evil kegs (Jan 11, 2012)

da bomb :doublesho


----------



## Ramage1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Why even bother really


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Looks like it still have masking tape holding each panel together... Poor Peugeot 406!


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

I think i might buy it just so i can burn it.


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

An absolute pile of sh1te. It's not a Ferrari, it's no longer a Pug, it's a decent enough car utterly ruined. Well done mate, you turned a perfectly good and practical car into an embarrassing shed that fools no one, you must be so proud.


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

This is a much better effort.


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

BIGNICK said:


> This isn't quite as bad, but along the same vain..
> 
> http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/4081177.htm


I'd drive that, just take the stripes off it!


----------

